# Yrt another cool find



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

*Yet another cool find*

Looking for lead sheets? I just stumbled across this site http://www.wikifonia.org/ You can search by artist or song, transpose the key, if desired, and download as a pdf. Some of the tunes even have audio samples for reference. Did I mention the magic "F" word? Free.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

ah...i love the "F" word...i use it all the time...thanks for pointing out the site...


----------

